# Bay Snapper and Grouper 2/15/13



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Got finished with work early today, and decided to make a quick run down to the lower bay for a little bottom fishing. Pulled up on the first spot, dropped down some cut menhaden, and fish on! Bite was non-stop, lots of snapper and a couple grouper caught. Lots of break-offs, there are some seriously big fish in the bay!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Very NICE!


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice man!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Great pics. Nice way to work on a tan!*

How deep do you normally fish? Was that water temp up to 65? Don't take this the wrong way, but since they are out of season, I'm kinda glad some dandies got away. Those rascals are hungry in mid winter! Sounds like you have their PO box!

Next time, hope you can dig up an 8-14yr old kid. Most will never forget those pretty winter days. Many end up "hooked" for life.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

I usually fish spots in 30-40ft, just because the ones I've found are in that range. I'm sure any structure in 25-50ft will hold fish.


----------



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

Captdroot, all fish were released alive and healthy...De Anza Jig and myself are catch/release guys and will throw them back even in season...occasionally we may keep one in season for the grill if we have kinfolk comin. As far as depth about 38-40 ft in that part of the bay....didn't check the water temp. My experience seems to indicate that structure in 30 ft or deeper in the lower bay is probably holding RS and Gags (and probably higher up by the 3 mile too).....the secret seems to be in being able to hold over these small bottom features...that's where an ipilot trolling motor comes in very handy........


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Gentlmen*

Thanks and Good luck when the next pretty day comes...... and that darn thing called "work" isn't getting in the way. 

My guess is, the stronger the tide, the closer those fish hold up to that PO Box. Glad you fellas have figured them out. Guess you could break out stronger tackle? Although, they are known to cause hernia....... but what a way to go!

Again, good luck, calm seas, and stay safe


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice fish!!

I need to find a nice spot like that


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

^ you aren't the only one!! Haha I need to find a spot like that here in Destin. I'd never be offy boat!!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

i think those grouper seriously fight harder in the bay...i have a couple consistent spots and we probably lose 3 outa 4 fish we hook. what ever structure my spots are on sure eat up a lot of tackle. Nice fish!


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome job man! Looks like yall got into them pretty good again. We gotta get out there this spring!


----------



## k mac (Nov 19, 2012)

way to go guys!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ & thanks for sharing!
catch 'em up.


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Awsome gentlemen! :thumbup:


----------

